# EMMA class and rules



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

I think I would like to sign up for a SQ competition, mainly to meet some other fanatics but also to get a 2nd opinion about my car stereo and some qualified advice on what to improve...
In Eu EMMA seems to be the biggest international association for this.
So I read the rules and realize the SQ scene has 2 classes dependent on retail price of the sound system, excluding cables and such...
EMMA has as database with manufacturer suggested retail prices, but most of my system is very old school so its not included in the database.
So I am supposed to find the MSRP and provide a link to EMMA denmark, cause I live in Denmark, but EMMAs danish website is incomplete 
This website is not in use yet
How do I find MSRP for my old dynaudio 17w75 midbass home speaker drivers?


----------

